# Wow, my tiel is totoally obsessed with oats!



## Guest (Sep 8, 2014)

I eat oats often (raw).... I pour a little apple juice in it and add sliced apples, cranberries, raisins, blueberries... it is sooooo good. Don't understand why anyone would want to cook their oats. They taste best raw if you ask me.

... I realized my tiel LOVES oats. I give him a little plate of oats and he'll eat it for hours. He could use some weight gain... so I figure it's harmless if he has that many oats you think? I've been adding in chia seeds with the oats to hopefully encourage him to eat chia seeds...


----------



## Elishiva (Aug 23, 2013)

I started making my own mixture of seeds and nuts and berries, fruit etc and threw in some raw oats and they went crazy over it. Usually they chirp while the are eating... I call it their dinner conversation but when I remember to mix in some oats. Dead silence... just the sound of beaks hitting the feed dishes.


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

A small amount is okay. But if he eats too much it can dehydrate him and impact his crop. I would steer away from it and encourage eating vegetables instead.


----------



## Elishiva (Aug 23, 2013)

Oh I agree... a small amount but it should not be a main meal. I give them about 5% oats in their dish when and if I give them some but again... they love it!


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2014)

Ya, I agree I need to cut back on the oats. I think he is indeed eating too many! I can see why he loves it though.

I just ate a bowl of it myself  ... and of course he flew over to me and shoved his face into my bowl!! LOL

He is worse than a dog... at least dogs cannot fly onto your table into your dish!! hehe


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

I love oats! I do cook mine though. My Tony loves oatmeal, lol. Do you use instant oats?


----------



## Peetenomax (Nov 23, 2013)

Not exactly "on-topic" but related.

My parrotlet goes crazy over food packaging. He especially goes crazy over the bright yellow Cheerios box. He jumps onto the bowl while I'm pouring. Last night I was having a second bowl to use up the left over milk from the first. Peete jumps, not onto the rim of the bowl, but right in the middle of it.
He was chest deep in sugary milk & before I knew it I was pouring cereal on top of him.

Cereal & milk all over the counter, cabinet sides, the floor. I had to bathe the bird under the faucet & clean up after.

Peete doesn't even care Cheereos. He just likes them poured in a bowl!


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Peetenomax said:


> Not exactly "on-topic" but related.
> 
> My parrotlet goes crazy over food packaging. He especially goes crazy over the bright yellow Cheerios box. He jumps onto the bowl while I'm pouring. Last night I was having a second bowl to use up the left over milk from the first. Peete jumps, not onto the rim of the bowl, but right in the middle of it.
> He was chest deep in sugary milk & before I knew it I was pouring cereal on top of him.
> ...


Haha, I would love to see that!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Peetenomax said:


> Not exactly "on-topic" but related.
> 
> My parrotlet goes crazy over food packaging. He especially goes crazy over the bright yellow Cheerios box. He jumps onto the bowl while I'm pouring. Last night I was having a second bowl to use up the left over milk from the first. Peete jumps, not onto the rim of the bowl, but right in the middle of it.
> He was chest deep in sugary milk & before I knew it I was pouring cereal on top of him.
> ...


Haha, made my night. That and that Dr. Pepper I had a craving for. Gotta love parrots


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2014)

eduardo said:


> I love oats! I do cook mine though. My Tony loves oatmeal, lol. Do you use instant oats?


I don't like instant oats. I used regular old fashioned rolled oats. No reason to cook it.

If it's cold outside and I feel like eating something warm then I pour some hot almond, rice or coconut milk onto the oats (I don't drink cow's milk!)... let is sit for 2 minutes and then eat it hot


----------

